# Icelandic Boats



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

In the 1950 or 1960, three wooden boats came to Newfoundland. They were 82 feet long and built in Isafjord in 1940. She was built as the Richard as far as I know. Do anyone have any info on these boats?

Thanks
Clarence


----------

